
Ask HN: If you can get users'data from GAFAs for your startup, you'd ask what? - mehdim
I am part of a team building a GDPR token (open source) to allow users to oblige GAFAs to give back all their data and share them with others companies and startups. I wanted to now if what type of datafrom Facebook, Google, Amazon, Apple, AT&amp;T, GE, GM etc was interesting for your business
======
verdverm
Is this some sort of blockchain play?

~~~
mehdim
no, no blockhain. Just OAuth2.0 decentralized with DNS, as the authorization
server and the resource server can be behind 2 different domains.

